# Win this full aquarium setup for only $10!



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ok.

So we, as a club, purchased a brand new aquarium setup from Paula Allen for $150. The setup belonged to her deceased husband, Tim Allen, a well known and very well liked person in the DFW aquarium community.

At the last meeting we agreed on purchasing that tank from Paula and raffling it out to get our money back. If we end up with more than the club paid for the tank the extra money will go to Paula.

At our Christmas party I will bring the tank and all the decoration/equipment that comes with it. Everybody is encouraged to get a $10 ticket (or more than 1 ticket if you want). We will have a drawing during the meeting at Mike and Shane's house.

Since Tim Allen was well known on DFWfishbox.com we agreed that it's ok if people not belonging to our club also participate in this raffle. The idea is to not only get more money for Paula, but also to involve more people in this good cause. I will have the names of the non-club people that decide to participate and we will write them on the raffle tickets before the drawing.

Please do take part in this raffle! The odds of winning are great - I estimate about 1 to 15. Maybe more, but even if it is 1:30 it's still a great opportunity.

So! Here's a list of the equipment. Everything is brand, spanking new:

1. 29 gal. tank - 30" long, 18" tall, 12" wide
2. Light for it (with a bulb)
3. Hood for it - opens to feed the fish/remove algae...
4. Heater
5. Undergravel filter
6. Coralife thermometer with an LCD display and a tiny remote sensor that goes in the tank
7. Very nice fake wood decorations. Without the plastic plants these pieces of "wood" would fool anyone that they are real
8. Air pump - with tubing, stones, check valve, flow control valve
9. Air curtain bubble dispenser
10. Bag of gravel
11. Fish net
12. Syphon to vacuum the gravel

Wow! Are you still reading? There's no need - it is an amazing deal and an opportunity to help someone in this Christmas season - not only with your $10 then with the fact that you thought and participated in a social event of compassion and kindness.

Eye candy:























































--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

so how will this work, $10.00 a ticket and it will be like the tca auctions. where they pull the ticket out of the glass jug and say who has 8880123 etc etc? the xmas party is next weekend right?

oh and it looks like the bottom of the stand could hold a 29 gallon as well.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes buy a ticket. Make sure you don't loose it. There is another ticket with the same number in the glass bowl.

We draw a single ticket out of the glass bowl. Someone goes home with a brand new tank. 

--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

@Niko- we could buy more than one ticket, right? You could increase your chances of winning. Fake deco would be great for cichlids. 

If we don't want the tank can we just donate to Paula?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes you can buy as many tickets as you want.

If the winner doesn't really want the tank they can donate it to a local school. One of the people that bought a ticket already wants to do exactly that with it so it will be easy to arrange.

--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

or if you win it and don't want you can give it to me. so I can take care of a gift for my 11 your old niece in law, she said she wanted to get in to aquariums and live plants.  get on down and DANCE ! 

also will we need heat packs for the plants it's 25 degrees out side.


----------



## mike cameron (Aug 11, 2004)

A big thanks to everyone who participated. We raised a total of $510 for Paula! I am very proud of the giving spirit that our club has!

Happy Holidays!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Wow, awesome do we get gold stars?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

We have left her speechless. http://www.dfwfishbox.com/forums/production/showpost.php?p=227379&postcount=1


----------

